# Workshop With Costumed Models In Montreal July 2010



## bell (May 4, 2010)

I am tentatively planing a street workshop this summer. Are you interested to participate? e-mail me to reserve your place.

I will accept max 20 participants. The tentative date is *July 18th Sunday*. *The fee is $50.00 per person.* I will hire the models (with costumes). It will be something like last summer's street workshop, every photographer will have 15 minutes of glory to direct the models, but the rest of the gang can shoot behind the photographer at all times. In other words you are all sharing the expanses of the day fairly.

We will go to a restaurant to have lunch. 

*First come first serve and paid. We do not reimburse the payment if you can't make it. You can't replace your presence by offering another photographer to take your place. So think before you put your name and money on the line.

*Cheers,

Hera Bell

photoherabell@yahoo.com


----------

